# EMS Night before Christmas!



## enjoynz (Dec 22, 2008)

'Twas the night before Christmas, when all though the Stations
Not a medic was stirring, not even through the nation;

Their uniforms were hung by the doors with care,
In hopes the the next callout soon would be here;

The EMT's were nestled all sung in their beds,
While visions of multi incidents danced in their heads;

And Chief in his PJ's and I in my cap,
Had just settled down for a long winter's nap,

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.

Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Tore open the shutters and threw up the sash.

The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow
Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,

When what to my amazed eyes should appear,
But a MVC and eight patients there,

With a little old driver, so still and so quiet
I knew in a moment is wasn't going to be a quiet night.

More rapid than eagles I hit the alarm,
And whistled, and shouted, and called the EMT's for calm.

"Now Jon! now, Jason! now, Billy and Sam!
On Matt! on Anna! on, Jacob and Pam!

To the bottom of the porch!to the outside of the wall!
Now dash away!dash away! dash away all!"

As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky,

So out to the roadside the EMS they flew,
With their Jump bags and Defibs on too.

And then, with a squawk, I heard on the RT,
The beeping and peeping of other's to help station 3.

As I drew in my hand, and was turning around,
Down the pole the chief came, with a bound.

He was dressed in his kit, from his head to his foot,
And his clothes were all tarnished with ashes and soot;

A bundled of C-collars he had flung on his back,
And he looked like a professional just opening his pack.

His eyes - how they twinkled! his dimples how merry!
His cheeks were likes roses,his nose like a cherry!

His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,
And he yelled at me ' Hurry up,Come on let's go!"

The stump of his pipe had been tight in his teeth,
He blew away the smoke that had circled like a wreath;

He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook, when he growled like a bowlful of jelly.

He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old Medic,
and I sighed when I saw him, as we were all hectic,

A wink of his eye and a twist of his head,
Soon gave me to know we had nothing to dread;

He spoke not a word, but went straight to his work,
And filled all the ambulances; then turned with a jerk,

And laying his finger aside of his nose,
And giving a nod, he yelled "Off you all go!'

He sprang to his Rig, to his team gave a whistle,
And away they flew, like a down of a thistle.

But I heard him excliam, as he drove out of sight,
"Good job Team, and to all a good-night!"


Be safe all and have a great Christmas, and/or Holiday Season!
Cheers from New Zealand!
Enjoynz


----------



## Medic (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats a pretty lekker(awsome) poem.. Keep safe guys merry x-mas & a happy new years.

Too all the medics working new years x-mas shifts,  thanks for giving up the day that should be spent with the family.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 25, 2008)

*Now that's a new one!!*

LOVED IT!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL FUNNY:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2010)

Fitting for a bump considering the time of the year


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice job, Merry Christmas!


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 24, 2010)

AustinNative said:


> Nice job, Merry Christmas!



Thank you...Thank you! 
I had forgotten that I had written this a few years ago!
We are having a lovely sunny Christmas day here in NZ today. 
Hope you all have a nice one also, no matter what the weather may bring!



Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 24, 2010)

You know, Brown recalls hearing Tango 25 on the radio last night, never heard him before .... he appears about this time of year 

Perhaps he is with SERT?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2010)

enjoynz said:


> Thank you...Thank you!
> I had forgotten that I had written this a few years ago!
> We are having a lovely sunny Christmas day here in NZ today.
> Hope you all have a nice one also, no matter what the weather may bring!
> ...



You writed that? Ohhhhhhhh.....nice. 

I like it! Can I print it and post it on our crew board? I'll give credit to an anonymous New Zealaish Medic.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm hoping for snow actually. The. It can melt again for Monday.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You writed that? Ohhhhhhhh.....nice.
> 
> I like it! Can I print it and post it on our crew board? I'll give credit to an anonymous New Zealaish Medic.



I was never a medic, just a vollie ambo, but of course you can print it off if you like.
You'll have to PM me and let me know how they liked it.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## nemedic (Dec 25, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I'm hoping for snow actually. The. It can melt again for Monday.



I'm due to get about a foot Sunday into Monday. Please feel free to take as much as you want


----------

